# Is Adidas dropping their snowboard boots?



## SoaD009 (Jan 9, 2020)

There was a lot of chatter in mid 2020 about 2021 being the last year of Adidas snowboard boots. Has anyone heard any news recently? I'm trying to decide if I want to pick up one last pair before they may be gone forever.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

They're pulling out. I'd pick up one last pair or move on.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

Who else makes a similar foot shape to Addidas. Hate that I’ll have to re enter the boot quagmire.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> Who else makes a similar foot shape to Addidas. Hate that I’ll have to re enter the boot quagmire.


Just buy a set of backups. That way when your current boots die, you can start using those while looking for something on the side.


----------



## SoaD009 (Jan 9, 2020)

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> Who else makes a similar foot shape to Addidas. Hate that I’ll have to re enter the boot quagmire.


Burton is fairly similar. Both Adidas and Burton fit my semi-wide foot really well and size 10s feel the same in length.


----------



## kimchijajonshim (Aug 19, 2007)

SoaD009 said:


> Burton is fairly similar. Both Adidas and Burton fit my semi-wide foot really well and size 10s feel the same in length.


Current boots at Adidas Tactical Lexicons. PERFECT fit for my feet. Accommodates my EE/EEE width and narrow heels. Don't care for that company but bummed I will no longer have access to these. Prior boots were Burton Imperials for ~5 seasons.

Burtons fit me OK, but Adidas is wider in the forefoot and has more aggressive heel hold. Burtons also have a bit more natural forward lean built into the boot.

Burton with the EST outsole also have you riding flat footed by design, with minimal boot ramp. I don't like it and prefer having raised heels in the Adidas.

I picked up a pair of Tactical ADVs for backups. I hate BOAs but may grab a set of Acerras as well.

After that... K2 and maybe 32 are workable if I get some boot fitting done. Flux seemed promising when I tried on some year ones. But I'm not looking forward to getting back on the boot hunt.


----------



## Pablo$ (Oct 10, 2020)

Seems like they're dropping a good chunk of their sk8 program, so I bet the axe falls here as well


----------



## AC93 (May 1, 2020)

Why am I not suprised. Just like Nike, dropping out. These companies dont give a shit about snowboarding. 
Fuck them.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

Yea fuck them, unless you have their foot shape. Lol


----------



## kimchijajonshim (Aug 19, 2007)

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> Yea fuck them, unless you have their foot shape. Lol


Basically. I hate supporting Adidas and if anything other than boots would never even tried them. But fit is too important and they fit my foot perfect.

And frankly I have had a much better overall experience with them than I did with the 32 TM2 XLTs I tried, which just had little problem after little problem. Snapped 3 d-rings on the power strap, delaminating panels on borh edges of both the liner tongues, popped stitching on the liner, both logo sticker on shell tongue delaminating, mega tough break in period... all in under 15 days on snow; plus being overall heavy and bulky to begin with. One or two of those and I would have chalked it up to bad luck, but the overall pictured painted was just bad build quality. I learned where the "32 days" reputation comes from and that I don't care how "core" the brand is if they don't build durable product.


----------



## dwdesign (Mar 30, 2011)

In case Adidas is out of the game next year and beyond... I picked up some Lexicons in hopes they're a tad stiffer than my Tactical ADVs with Gold Liner. I have been super impressed so far with the fit and heel hold of the Tactical ADVs.


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

Apparently rumours only. It seems that they will just deal it without any middlemen.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

Excellent news!


----------



## SoaD009 (Jan 9, 2020)

I know some people out there like to hate on Adidas boots, but they have the best cushioning and footprint reduction. I have a pair of Adidas Acerras and Burton Swaths, both in size 10, and the Adidas are at least half an inch shorter than the Burtons.


----------



## Pablo$ (Oct 10, 2020)

Thoughts/advice on an Adi soft to mid flex model, for all mtn riding, comparable to maybe a Swath or Ruler?


----------



## SoaD009 (Jan 9, 2020)

FYI Adidas has begun restocking boots on their website.


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

Interesting. I had assumed that Louif Paradis now using/designing the new Salomon Dialogue Lace/SJ had to do with him moving from Adidas due to their pulling out of the game...


----------

